# transformer une partition ntfs en HFS+



## jeantro (22 Novembre 2006)

est-il possible de convertir une partition ntfs en HFS+

je m'explique j'ai un disque dur externe avec plein de donné dessus et je n'ai pas la place pour les stocké ailleur

la convertir me permettrait d'evité la perte des données due au formatage


merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

La r&#233;ponse est : "non, pas possible" d&#233;sol&#233;, seul un formatage permet de faire &#231;a, donc contenu du disque perdu.


----------



## lapinouxxx (29 Octobre 2007)

depuis un windows avec partition magic on peut faire des convertions mais je ne suis pas dou&#233; dans le formatage


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Octobre 2007)

lapinouxxx a dit:


> depuis un windows avec partition magic on peut faire des convertions mais je ne suis pas doué dans le formatage



Ce "truc" ne prends donc pas en charge le HFS


----------

